
Simple File Sharing - LinuxBender
https://tinyvpn.org/
======
kim0
How's that related to VPN

~~~
LinuxBender
It used to also be a cluster of tinc vpn meshes. [1]

[1] - [https://tinyvpn.org/help/#vpn](https://tinyvpn.org/help/#vpn)

------
bytematic
<head shape="phalic"> lol

